# Best saddle for prostate



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Fellow 50plusers, I've recently been diagnosed with prostatitus and among other lifestyle changes, less beer OMG, a new saddle is in order. The doctors says less riding (but that ain't gonna happen), so I need to do all I can to relieve pressure in the nether region. What saddles get high marks for well seasoned wha-toosies that need some relief?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

WTB Pure V Team is working great for me for many years now. Saddles relate to personal anatomy so ymmv.


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Feb 4, 2015)

...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Riding position has a lot to do with what saddle will work best, that said I've heard a lot of good things about SMP saddles in regards to prostate issues. I just switched to a Specialized Phenom and it is pure awesomeness for me.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Check out Selle SMP and the Power model from Specialized.


----------



## tswitz1234 (Jul 21, 2008)

Try the Cobb Cycling Plus DRT. Ugly looking but disappears during a ride and no numbness whatsoever on long seated climbs. I've picked 2 up on eBay for around $60/each.

Best Mountain Bike Saddles | Plus DRT


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Selle Italia Max SLR Gel

I picked this because it just felt good, no medical related issues.


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just remember (saddle-wise) that which works wonderfully for me may feel like a 2X4 to you.

With that said, my saddle of choice is the Terry Fly (Ti model).


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I can vouch for an older Selle SMP Pro's comfort (on my road bike). Koobi saddles comes to mind too. MTB saddles aren't as temperamental for me for some reason. 

Squishy padding is the real culprit in IME. Even with those cut outs or whatever other special design. I've tried my share. Firm, with hardly any padding, as long as it fits my sit bones properly - is where it's at for me. Doesn't have to be anything fancy. YMMV

Oh, and I trade out for a new mtb saddle every year, maybe 2. I wear out the shell and it gets too flexy... I'm 220lbs. (the SMP has lasted for almost 4, which is good 'cause it's pricey)


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Also, add Adamo saddles. Particularly the broader up-right versions.

Eric


----------



## rhale (Aug 15, 2010)

I've found that the more firm the saddle the better. The soft saddles put a lot of pressure in the nether region as you compress down against them. On a side note, the male prostate needs twice as much Zinc compared to other organs. Saw Palmetto(which is high in zinc) and/or Zinc supplementation can help tons!!


----------



## Kofaram (Oct 20, 2014)

I had the same problem. I tried the WTB Pure V and Adamo. Settled on the Selle Glider. Very pricey, but it solved my problem. Saddles are so personal that you have to try until you find the right one for you.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Saddles are a subjective topic. i used to do a lot of road riding. Went through countless demos for a saddle that didn't make my junk numb. I've tried specialized, selle smp, selle italia, john cobb, fizik. Finally decided to try a saddle that I perceived would be uncomfortable which was the Fizik Kurve series. I got the bull and the chameleon as demos went home and tried the chameleon on my bike and that was it. The chameleon being flat and wide supported my weight on my sit bones. The lack of thick padding and suspension style design of the saddle did the trick. The Kurve series suspends the saddle on the frame like a hammock. My saddle is only about 8mm thick total. It's two layers of carbon sandwiching a layer of flexible kevlar with minimal padding. Like d365 said too much padding is the culprit. It causes too much soft tissue compression.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

FatTireGoose said:


> Fellow 50plusers, I've recently been diagnosed with prostatitus and among other lifestyle changes, less beer OMG, a new saddle is in order. The doctors says less riding (but that ain't gonna happen), so I need to do all I can to relieve pressure in the nether region. What saddles get high marks for well seasoned wha
> 
> 
> > I have had prostatitis apparently due to some infection....docs did not say stop riding.
> ...


----------



## Stevoo (Mar 9, 2007)

ISM Adamo Breakaway on my bikes.

Been on them for a few years now. Angle adjustment is critical. A degree can make all the difference. No pressure on my soft bits and no numbness.

Everyone is different so good luck.


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

I use the Specialized Henge.... it's fantastic....


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

ya, I'm 52 and have the same issue - despite being very fit. Like you, the riding "aint' gonna slow down" So...
Anyway, I've always liked the WTB saddles with the cutout and extra padding on the nose of the saddle. I think the Bontrager saddles are good too.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

bsieb said:


> WTB Pure V Team is working great for me for many years now. Saddles relate to personal anatomy so ymmv.


Same here and I like it better than any saddle I've ever had.


----------



## RichardU (Jun 16, 2016)

Good luck with your prostatitis. Took me several tries to find a urologist who could treat mine. I could write a book.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

jeffscott said:


> FatTireGoose said:
> 
> 
> > ...The prostate is way up inside you....note how the docs examine it....
> ...


----------



## joebike (Oct 11, 2004)

I ride a specilized saddle and have found that lowering the front of the saddle helps.


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Koobi


----------



## Beiciwr64 (Oct 2, 2013)

Madison Stratos Men's Enduro Saddle


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Cleared2land said:


> Selle Italia Max SLR Gel
> 
> I picked this because it just felt good, no medical related issues.
> 
> View attachment 1053859


holy hole in the saddle, batman!! I thought mine has a good gash....you could 
whip 'em down and pee with that Selle
Gello Race ? RAVX Design

I use this saddle with my hardtail because your rear tail gets a hard ride


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

For longer rides (all day)...

I would prefer a slight 'whale tail' on the aft portion of the saddle. Something you can push back on when the sit bones begin to complain.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

51 here and while I haven't had prostate issues yet I've found the sella anotomica to be the most comfortable saddle to just sit and pedal, though it is a bit heavy and bulky for highly technical work.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah to Pure WTB saddle but also don't put off surgery if your problems can't get better. I can't believe what an idiot I was to not do it earlier. Diagnosis and surgery have some miserable elements incl recovery time but wow was it worth it.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Probably Selle SMP. They are fitted differently than other saddles, but there are a lot of good sites that talk about how to fit. Very good for a lot of people with back, tailbone, soft tissue issues.

Selle Smp - Sito ufficiale

Try Steve Hogg's blog.

https://www.stevehoggbikefitting.com/bikefit/2011/09/all-about-smps/

And the Specialized Romin Evo is great on mountainbike (available in 3 widths). It's a very firm saddle, and going up one level to the expert even more so. Definitely relieves pressure from front to back.

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/components/saddles/romin-evo-comp-gel/117325


----------



## blekenbleu (Aug 17, 2016)

Rngspnr said:


> Saddles are a subjective topic.


 Not completely; WTB Saddle Fit System | WTB is less helpful for riders who ride in a road racing crouch, but works better for more upright postures.
Lacking access to MTB's sleeved cover, I simply sat on my fingertips,
having first marked a sheet of paper and placing my right fingernail on it,
then my right sitbone on that right fingertip,
then moving my left fingertip under left sitbone,
then holding that left fingertip on the paper while rising,
marking that position and measuring the distance between marks
to obtain sit bone width and help select among MTB offerings.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

slowrider said:


> 51 here and while I haven't had prostate issues yet I've found the sella anotomica to be the most comfortable saddle to just sit and pedal, though it is a bit heavy and bulky for highly technical work.


Same here. 58 and no prostate issues but I have had a couple of Selle Anatomica saddles and if you don't mind the weight of a leather saddle this is the way to go in my opinion as they are extremely comfortable right out of the box.


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

When I started riding again a few years back, I was VERY sensitive to numbness, and went through a lot of saddles (including Selle Anatomica, WTB, Brooks and others). I ended up (as others here have said) on a SMP Glider where I get absolutely no numbness. So it solves that problem. But I have never found it to be comfortable - I'm always moving around and adjusting my position. Feels a bit like a 2x4 to me.

I rented an ISM saddle, and it was too wide (chafing), so I never got to the point of finding out if it stopped the numbness as well. But I see that they have narrower comfort models now.

I've been researching saddles again, and I plan to try:

ISM PR 2.0
Ergon SMC4
SQLab active DS - can't figure out which model to try


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

I tried many saddles including the SMP. It does feel like a 2x4. Could never find a comfortable spot on it. I preferred dome shaped saddles as they caused the least discomfort. When the Fizik Kurve models came out I looked at them and thought with the abrupt edge that they had how could they possibly be comfortable. Well I eventually got two of them to try The Bull and Chameleon. I tried the chameleon first, it never came off my bike. If you have the ability to try one you should. Not saying it will work for you but, I get no numbness or discomfort. What I found was that the more padding a seat has the more likely I was to have numbness issues due to too much compression of the soft tissue.
I find that on the Chameleon Kurve it keeps me more on my sit bones stopping that compression down the middle. The way it's designed and constructed is like a hammock being suspended at the front and back instead of mounted to a rigid plastic base. BTW I weigh about 220-230lbs geared up.


----------



## blekenbleu (Aug 17, 2016)

*Thanks for the kurve testimonial*



Rngspnr said:


> If you have the ability to try one you should.


Partially motivated by this, I bought one used on eBay.
As others noted, it feels harder than most, but is also the first saddle that did not provoke aching sitbones within 20 minutes on my hardtail fat bike.
Based on sitbone width,  WTB's Pure V Race SE would seemingly be a good match, but is not;
fi'zi:k's "Spine Concept" may have some validity.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Spine concept has me as a Bull. I don't think the Bull Kurve would be a good fit for me. Saddle widths have to be taken with a grain of salt. A domed saddle that has a width of 143mm does not have a sit width of 143mm due to the shape. The sit width on a saddle like that would probably be closer to 125-130mm. IMO.
It took me years and many miles(mostly road) to find the right saddle. I can spend as many miles as I want on that Kurve Chameleon.
Also I cannot spend much time on any WTB saddle.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Maybe that's her problem?:eekster:


----------



## c99a (Feb 2, 2017)

Just came from a month off healing a mashed prostate ( aka blood in semen). And this was caused by an SMP Hybrid saddle. So not every cutout regular shape saddle is created equal.
I'm now going straight to an ISM saddle.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Cut out saddles are not always the best solution for a saddle issue, sometimes causing more issues than helping. Everybody is different. Sometimes a cut out saddle can be a real problem depending on were your nerves and blood vessels are located. I believe that a good saddle fit is one that gets you actually sitting on your sit bones. As I posted earlier, the Fizik Kurve Chameleon worked the best for me. Unfortunately they do not make that line of saddle anymore. I just recently purchased what I consider the replacement for that saddle. The Antares R3 Kium large. It has a carbon fiber base that flexes but gives ample support to your sit bones. I've ridden two times now, the first outing I was skeptical. The second time out for a little over two hours and I really like this saddle. That being said, just because I like this saddle doesn't mean it's good for everyone. The large is 155mm wide and being a relatively flat saddle it keeps my weight on my bones not my soft tissue. Both of these saddles are road saddles. I think the manufacturers are doing the public a disservice by categorizing saddles "MTB or Road". What I've noticed is that MTB saddles tend to run very narrow. Try as many saddles as you can regardless of their intended use. Once you find a saddle that works, that is the saddle that should be on all of your bikes.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Rngspnr said:


> I think the manufacturers are doing the public a disservice by categorizing saddles "MTB or Road". What I've noticed is that MTB saddles tend to run very narrow. Try as many saddles as you can regardless of their intended use. Once you find a saddle that works, that is the saddle that should be on all of your bikes.


I do not believe that many road saddles are structurally designed for the level of repeated impacts that can be experienced on a MTB designed saddle.

I have used a few road saddles and have experienced rail separations and bent rails where no crashes caused the problem.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

RichardU said:


> Good luck with your prostatitis. Took me several tries to find a urologist who could treat mine. I could write a book.


Same here. Finally found a good Chinese acupuncturist and herbal. Took me quite a while to get it under control.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

I got my prostatitus under control with a prescription anti-inflammatory and a WTB Pure saddle. I take Diclofenac SOD 75mg twice a day, not only for the prostatitus but also for a herniated disc in my thoracic level that is pressing 7mm into my spinal cord....... Good times!

As for the WTB Pure saddle, I tried at lead 8 saddles over an 18 month time period, and it is the best of the bunch. A Chromag Trailmaster was a close second, but I still had issues with it.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> I do not believe that many road saddles are structurally designed for the level of repeated impacts that can be experienced on a MTB designed saddle.
> 
> I have used a few road saddles and have experienced rail separations and bent rails where no crashes caused the problem.


I had assumed the the same, but have been lucky. Having the Kurve saddle on my MTB which is considered a fragile saddle even by road bike standards I was some what concerned but fortunately no problems. I would guess riding style and terrain would be a factor. I weigh in at about 230lbs geared and have crashed these saddles multiple times with no issues. I guess saddle durability is about as subjective as saddle selection.


----------



## blekenbleu (Aug 17, 2016)

*good luck*



Rngspnr said:


> Having the Kurve saddle on my MTB which is considered a fragile saddle even by road bike standards I was some what concerned but fortunately no problems.


Despite weighing less than 90 kgs,
using it only with a suspension seatpost for beach riding,
my Kurve has become increasingly creaky.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

blekenbleu said:


> Despite weighing less than 90 kgs,
> using it only with a suspension seatpost for beach riding,
> my Kurve has become increasingly creaky.


Try undoing the nose piece under the saddle and take the saddle off the rails. Then clean all the contact points. Mine was creaky and after cleaning it was quiet. You could also put some slick honey on the contact areas.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

No health issues, but I did not get on with the saddle that came with my fatty. Too narrow and basically ended up wedged between my sitbones, or so it felt, even after a few months breaking in, I always felt like I was seriously bruised, where you don't want bruises, for days afterwards. 
No well stocked LBS where I live, so did a bit of research. When I travelled I got fit on the Specialized ass-o-meter. Took a 143mm Avatar. Being Clyde size I was a bit dubious on the fitting so also bought a 155mm Fabric Cell.
Turned out both have been great. The Avatar is pretty flat and you really get an effective 143mm. The Cell is more rounded and despite being rated as a larger saddle has about the same effective width as the Avatar.
Both have been good for 3-4 hours treks with no real issues or dire after effects


----------



## Makten (Feb 25, 2014)

I get a terrible pain from any saddle, so even if there is no medical problem (and I'm only 37), I'm prevented from riding as long as I would like too. Therefore I've recently bought two expensive saddles that _should_ work, but they dont.

First the SQlab 611 Ergowave. With this saddle, the pressure is much lower than with most other saddles. The problem is that it's almost impossible to stay in the correct position, since there is no support in the front direction. I have to constantly press my body backwards with my arms. If I don't, I'm sliding forward and the pressure is even worse than with a traditional saddle. And if I tilt the front up, the pressure comes for obvious reasons.

Second the Selle SLR Superflow. With a huge hole, how could this go wrong? Well, the hole is too narrow where there need to be a hole, and the edges are like knives. The perceived pressure is just as bad as with a saddle lacking a hole or recess. The venting is nice though and the general shape of the saddle is great.

Worst of all is that a saddle can feel very comfy. For a while. And then suddenly, after ~1 hour, there is a rapid, terrible pain coming. So I can't just try a saddle and know if it works. I need to ride them for a while.

I really don't know what to do. Cycling is my main hobby (and transportation too), and the ass pain is the only thing preventing me from riding as long as I want. 
I want to try an ISM saddle, but they are just too expensive if it doesn't work. :bluefrown:


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

Makten said:


> I get a terrible pain from any saddle, so even if there is no medical problem (and I'm only 37), I'm prevented from riding as long as I would like too. Therefore I've recently bought two expensive saddles that _should_ work, but they dont.
> 
> First the SQlab 611 Ergowave. With this saddle, the pressure is much lower than with most other saddles. The problem is that it's almost impossible to stay in the correct position, since there is no support in the front direction. I have to constantly press my body backwards with my arms. If I don't, I'm sliding forward and the pressure is even worse than with a traditional saddle. And if I tilt the front up, the pressure comes for obvious reasons.
> 
> ...


The Ergon SMC4 saddle might be an option. They also make a gel version. I have the saddle and the grips, like them alot. Ergon designs and tests their products to ensure they ergonomically correct. If you have an REI close by (or online), you could try it and return it with no problem.


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

Try to find a used ISM that you can try and resell for a small loss. Our local shop used to rent out ISM saddles for $10 trials, and put it towards a final purchase. Have you checked your local shops to see if they have them for trial?


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Mr5150 said:


> Just remember (saddle-wise) that which works wonderfully for me may feel like a 2X4 to you.
> 
> With that said, my saddle of choice is the Terry Fly (Ti model).


Been running the Fly Ti on all four of my bikes for over a decade now. For ME, it is the ultimate comfy performance saddle.


----------



## Makten (Feb 25, 2014)

TooSteep said:


> Try to find a used ISM that you can try and resell for a small loss. Our local shop used to rent out ISM saddles for $10 trials, and put it towards a final purchase. Have you checked your local shops to see if they have them for trial?


The problem is that I live in Sweden, with a very small market for any bike related stuff. There are a few ISM dealers, but none have anything on the shelf, and I doubt they are willing to order saddles for trial. 
I've seen a few on the second hand market, but the prices are almost as if they were new, and often in the other end of the country. So then I could as well just buy a new one.

I'm also a bit confused with the ISM lineup. Too many choices, and all of them seem to be very narrow (130 mm) at the rear, which with a normal saddle would leave my sitbones at the edge of the rear area.


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Having endured horrible prostatitis myself, I'm a believer in the ISM saddles. Yup they're expensive, ugly and heavy but they're simply more healthy. Proper set up is key. Don't set them up like a standard saddle, A saddle with any kind of traditional nose is going to put pressure where it shouldn't be. After a couple years on the ISM's I decided to try out my old favorite saddles again. Immediately I could feel pressure on the perineum, adjustments didn't matter. Climbing steeps just felt awful with that saddle nose. 
Back to the ISM for me. I've used the Peak and Breakaway and prefer the latter. I believe its called the PN1.0 now.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Cleared2land said:


> I do not believe that many road saddles are structurally designed for the level of repeated impacts that can be experienced on a MTB designed saddle.
> 
> I have used a few road saddles and have experienced rail separations and bent rails where no crashes caused the problem.


If you don't mind, can you tell us what models you had problems with, and what kind of mountain biking you do? How you ride? Are you in the saddle a lot over rough ground? Or standing a lot? Are you on a dual suspension or fully rigid Frameset? Do you ride a lot compared to other people?

Just curious. More info is better.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Hobine said:


> Having endured horrible prostatitis myself, I'm a believer in the ISM saddles. Yup they're expensive, ugly and heavy but they're simply more healthy. Proper set up is key. Don't set them up like a standard saddle, A saddle with any kind of traditional nose is going to put pressure where it shouldn't be. After a couple years on the ISM's I decided to try out my old favorite saddles again. Immediately I could feel pressure on the perineum, adjustments didn't matter. Climbing steeps just felt awful with that saddle nose.
> Back to the ISM for me. I've used the Peak and Breakaway and prefer the latter. I believe its called the PN1.0 now.


I use the Breakaway/PN1.0 and agree with these comments.

Eric


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...ahUKEwjC3cz7373VAhUs4IMKHSYuD6wQwg8IMA&adurl=

Selle Italia Superflow. I use it on my road bike. It was a game changer, and no more numb pecker.


----------



## avmech (Mar 2, 2014)

May be time for a new saddle for me.....at 61, dealing with BPH for the last 25 years or so, 5 weeks ago doc felt a lump, PSA of 0.6, had an ultrasound and 2 weeks ago a biopsy. Came out negative, a good thing, but the blood in semen still is happening. Doc has me cleared for riding. Running an avatar on my road bike which has been OK, but need to have a look at something for my MTB


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

avmech said:


> Running an avatar on my road bike which has been OK, but need to have a look at something for my MTB


If the Avatar is OK on your roadie, why not also use them on your MTBs? 
You found something that works, why keep chasing something else? 
As a rule you spend more time on the seat just grinding away on a roadie, as compared to the MTB. If it's comfy enough for the road you would imagine it would be fine on the MTB where you tend to move around a bit more.
I'm running one on my rigid fatty and it seems to hold up OK and is comfy enough for 4 hour rides


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

MozFat said:


> If the Avatar is OK on your roadie, why not also use them on your MTBs?
> You found something that works, why keep chasing something else?
> As a rule you spend more time on the seat just grinding away on a roadie, as compared to the MTB. If it's comfy enough for the road you would imagine it would be fine on the MTB where you tend to move around a bit more.
> I'm running one on my rigid fatty and it seems to hold up OK and is comfy enough for 4 hour rides


I believe same. When you find a saddle that works put it on all of your bikes. I've posted on this thread before. I had a hard time finding a saddle that worked for me, and that is the key is finding a saddle, find one that works for you. I had been through numerous saddles until finding the Fizik Kurve Chameleon. Unfortunately Fizik no longer makes that saddle. So when looking for a saddle for a new MTB build I was doing I contacted Fizik and asked what saddle in their current line up was similar or a replacement for the Chameleon. They respond with the Antares which comes in two sizes standard and large has a carbon shell allowing flex and is very firm. Using Fizik's fit guidelines I determined a large was the right saddle. Choosing the Antares r3 large at 153mm wide. I love this saddle and have it on both my MTB's.

This is what I've found for myself to work best. A firm less domed saddle with some flex that's wide enough for my sit bones to rest directly on is best. A saddle that has too much padding causes soft tissue compression leading to pain and numbness. A domed saddle doesn't support my sit bones instead it splits them causing my weight to be placed on the inside of them instead of directly on the sit bones. Saddle widths are the distance across the widest part of the saddle but doesn't mean that's where your sit bones will be on the saddle, a domed saddle has a narrower useable sit area. What i've noticed about MTB specific saddles is that they are narrow usually somewhere between 128mm-135mm causing that splitting effect not directly supporting your sit bones. I think the reason they run narrow is to be easier to slide off the back when going down steeps. I've found that being on a saddle that's wide enough without being too domed places the weight on your sit bones keeping the weight off your perineum reducing compression.

Sorry for the essay, but this is my theory.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^I sorta disagree. I find I like a narrower saddle on my rigid steel ss, like a rocket v, and a little wider on an fsr, like a pure v. Body position is a little different I guess, the wider pure v is uncomfortable on the rigid, and the rocket v feels like a hatchet on the fsr.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Like I said this what I find best for me. That's the problem with saddles they're probably the hardest thing to get right on your bike.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Just the put it on all your bikes part, the rest is spot on, just to be clear. Has been each bike an individual for me.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

I haven't noticed any difference between bikes. I have this saddle on my HT and FS. I guess that idea of all bikes fits road more then MTB


----------



## Ed Davies (May 27, 2019)

Bike saddles and prostatitus go hand in hand if you ask me. Its totally unnatural to have any weight pushing into your crotch and then to perhaps even go jarring further pressure into it by going off road on rough terrain.

Recently had a couple of bouts of prostatitus and as you get older (nearing 50) I think it can become more of a thing. I've used all sorts of saddles over the years with no worries but age doesn't help I think.

Anyway the first thing was actually as you get older finding one that feels comfortable. I went through many trying to find this. I did the research as well about the nerves in the crotch and not putting pressure on those where the better saddles have centre channels to alleviate this.

So anyway after trying many I finally arrived at one which I felt ticked these boxes and I actually thought was comfortable the Selle SMP series. I felt it was the saddle for me and the comfort was good for a time. However after one ride out on it after some time off I had a really nasty bout of prostatitus which took some time to get back to normal. And this was with this supposedly better type saddle. Whether it was all the saddle or not is not 100% certain but I certainly didn't want to have it again.

I really feel all bike saddles have and are still getting in wrong by putting unnecessary pressure near your underside crotch. I have since tried a nose-less saddle in the form of a Hobson Easyseat mk 1. So far I can't say its as nice as the SMP but there is zero pressure ever near the sensitive under crotch which has to be better for that part of the anatomy surely. It is a bit odd looking and radical compared to normal seats and I'm not sure if it is the long term solution for me yet, but finding a good saddle is no easy task.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

I've found that a wider slightly flat and firm saddle is the best option for me. I currently ride a Fizik Antares R3 large. It's somewhat flat 152mm wide and nice and firm with a carbon/nylon shell that flexes. The flatter wider profile gets me sitting more upright on my sit bones taking pressure off of my perineum.
When I road biked I went through a ton of different saddles including a Selle SMP. The SMP initially felt pretty good but after about 40 minutes it was like a torture device causing too much pressure on my inner thighs. The saddle that eventually worked well for me was a saddle I thought would have been very uncomfortable just looking at it's design. That saddle was a Fizik Kurve Chameleon which they no longer make and the Antares became its replacement. With a bit of reluctance I tried the Antares and it's been the best saddle I've had.
Saddle fit is so subjective and that's part of what makes it so hard to find the right saddle. The saddle that your buddy swears by most times isn't the right saddle for you. The one thing I know from my own experience is that a highly padded saddle is almost always the worst choice causing more harm than good. I tried to explain this to one of my buddies who was of the camp that WTB saddles were his favorite until he started experiencing issues with sit bone pain and chafing on long rides. He finally tried a wider flatter firmer saddle, a Specialized Power and loves it. He realized that too much padding was not a good thing.
Good luck in your search of the perfect saddle it's a long frustrating road but you'll know the saddle pretty much from the first time you sit on it.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Ed Davies said:


> ...I really feel all bike saddles have and are still getting in wrong by putting unnecessary pressure near your underside crotch...


 I maintain it's a riding position problem. Your weight bearing should be through your feet, and the saddle merely a support.


----------



## Ed Davies (May 27, 2019)

Velobike said:


> I maintain it's a riding position problem. Your weight bearing should be through your feet, and the saddle merely a support.


yes but why not take all the 'support' away from the sensitive area in the first place and just remove the nose. When you take a bike off road as well you are encountering some seriously uneven ground and unpredictable movement to that saddle and your undercarriage area. We can drop the saddle with droppers going down, but you still have to pedal uphill and use the saddle for support a bit over rough ground. Bike saddles just because they have always looked like they have with a nose doesn't necessarily mean they have to or should.

Where else would you think its natural to straddle over a seat as we do on bicycles. We do it on motorcycles but at least its usually on a heavily padded seat.

I found this an interesting article on noseless seats as well









The no-nose bike saddle faces a marketing problem | ZDNet


Compared to traditional bicycle saddles, no-nose versions reduce numbness, tingling and other symptoms in bike riders. So why aren't they more popular?




www.zdnet.com


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Ergon and SQ labs seem to do a good job addressing those issues. Also ISM. Don't think I could handle a completely nose-less saddle.

If money were no object I'd give the Specialized 3-d printed power saddle a try.


----------



## Ed Davies (May 27, 2019)

J.B. Weld said:


> Ergon and SQ labs seem to do a good job addressing those issues. Also ISM. Don't think I could handle a completely nose-less saddle.
> 
> If money were no object I'd give the Specialized 3-d printed power saddle a try.


Ergon do look like decent saddles and it is one I never tried. There are also some saddles you can buy which are basically flexible so any jarring movements then say are absorbed by the flex in the seat. It was an old thread this I know but the main topic was 'best saddle for prostate'. I understand the pain that can be felt with a bad prostate having suffered with one, so I would say any saddle which does not put any pressure between the legs at all, and these would be a noseless type saddle. Anything with a nose whether it has a channel or not, or even if it fits your anatomy like a glove with perfect setup and with the slightest support going on is still going to push at the area where you prostate is.

Even some the ISM ones as I can see go between you legs a little, may be not as much as a full blow nose seat but it still kind of in the alley so to speak. Some like the Hobson offerings and perhaps a couple of others avoid that area completely.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

To each their own.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Ed Davies said:


> There are also some saddles you can buy which are basically flexible so any jarring movements then say are absorbed by the flex in the seat.


Perhaps some are incorporating a different riding style, but in most "jarring moments", even small ones, I am usually on my legs allowing butt to float over the saddle. I'm generally not seated during those events.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Ed Davies said:


> yes but why not take all the 'support' away from the sensitive area in the first place and just remove the nose....


Because the nose is part of how you control the bike.

Try riding a bike fast over rough ground. Odds on you are out of the saddle and one leg pressed against the saddle nose.

If you don't ride on rough stuff, the nose may not be necessary.


----------



## Ed Davies (May 27, 2019)

Cleared2land said:


> Perhaps some are incorporating a different riding style, but in most "jarring moments", even small ones, I am usually on my legs allowing butt to float over the saddle. I'm generally not seated during those events.


Yes most people are out of the saddle or as you say floating on the legs when manoeuvring extremely rough terrain or even not so rough, however pedaling up hill over long sections even over whatever terrain often requires being in/resting on the saddle.



Velobike said:


> Because the nose is part of how you control the bike.
> 
> Try riding a bike fast over rough ground. Odds on you are out of the saddle and one leg pressed against the saddle nose.
> 
> If you don't ride on rough stuff, the nose may not be necessary.


I dont believe the nose has anything to do with control as Cleard2land previously points out most people are out of the saddle or even drop it as much as they can totally when descending. If its as low as it can possibly go its near the frame anyway and your legs can guide the frame not a seat. If your into tail whipping or whatever. But I don't think anyone would sits in a saddle when jumping or especially landing that would make the prostate happy. After riding a noseless saddle I would actually say that is a small benifit as you have more room on the bike and over the frame and dropping the saddle is not always so critical as you are away from catching yourself with the nose. It's as the linked article says eailer I think it's science fighting against culture. I have to admit I still think good nose saddles look much better but logically they don't make sense.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Ed Davies said:


> I have to admit I still think good nose saddles look much better but logically they don't make sense.


They make sense once you've tried a nose-less saddle (e.g. easy seat)


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Ed Davies said:


> ... as Cleard2land previously points out most people are out of the saddle or even drop it as much as they can totally when descending...


Ah, I'm too retro I think.

My saddles are fixed and never get dropped, plus my bikes are rigid.

All I can add is that I do 24 hour MTB races with that set up and experience little discomfort, even though I do not wear padded shorts.


----------



## Ed Davies (May 27, 2019)

Velobike said:


> Ah, I'm too retro I think.
> 
> My saddles are fixed and never get dropped, plus my bikes are rigid.
> 
> All I can add is that I do 24 hour MTB races with that set up and experience little discomfort, even though I do not wear padded shorts.


Nothing wrong with that either. It took me some time to come to use a dropper as well, however, once I did it was something I really liked especially when it comes to steep descents over rough terrain where you can really benefit from getting low on the bike over the back end, it is good getting the seat out of the way. Although my last dropper in the end turned out to be a nuisance and failed on me and would never lockout in the end as it should properly and was slow to respond. However since trying a nose less saddle I find the dropper was not so essential as not having the nose it seems to not get in the way as much, I still may fit a new one yet though. But I'm not totally sold on the nose less yet, still adjusting to it but I am sold on the fact it takes away all pressure from that sensitive area.

I can't see any problem with having a bit of suspension though, that does help so much on trails even if you are not smashing up and down them.

As for not having any problems with conventional saddles as you say, that is just something you have been fortunate with. Neither did I and I've rode all types of saddles/bikes over the years. But there is no denying that any prolonged pressure towards that part of our anatomy isn't really a wise thing to do. And to quote one of the comments from one of the articles leading on from the link I put, its a little bit like saying 'you have smoked cigarettes for 50 years and don't have emphysema (which is shortness of breath) or of course worse. There'll always be people who can pound their undercarriage as there are people who can run barefoot marathons but the rest of us should really look at what is involved and the risks. And there is evidence that the standard type bike seat does come with risks including the 'well designed' conventional ones which I have sorely found out.


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

I have a split Serra Rx saddle. Name has worn off, sorry. Weight distribution is anywhere but on the pelvic area, figure no pressure transmitted to the prostate.

I have used this for many years and quit wondering if the saddle would fail. Not hardly.

Recommend.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Having gone through a couple cancer surgeries and prostate removal, I can say there is no "best" saddle for this. It's what ever works for you. Everyone is different down there. I tried about 6 of them before going back to the original one I had been using


----------



## Offspring (Jan 29, 2006)

Ed Davies said:


> I actually thought was comfortable the Selle SMP series


About 10 years ago I was able to start riding more regularly than ever before and I had to completely stop due to seat issues. Last year I started back up and these seats are what allowed me to do so. I started with the heavily padded gel version at first, then once everything was going smoothly I switched to the less-gel filled vinyl cover seat and now have nearly 2k miles on it. It is very comfortable for me with zero issues on +/- 2 hour rides. The key to this seat for me was the down-sloping nose and the gap, which is very wide, and at first I was worried about that. I also took off my dropper post for a fixed post, fit's my riding style now. If anyone would like to try out the first seat I used, I'll send it for the cost of shipping, like new.


----------



## Ed Davies (May 27, 2019)

Offspring said:


> About 10 years ago I was able to start riding more regularly than ever before and I had to completely stop due to seat issues. Last year I started back up and these seats are what allowed me to do so. I started with the heavily padded gel version at first, then once everything was going smoothly I switched to the less-gel filled vinyl cover seat and now have nearly 2k miles on it. It is very comfortable for me with zero issues on +/- 2 hour rides. The key to this seat for me was the down-sloping nose and the gap, which is very wide, and at first I was worried about that. I also took off my dropper post for a fixed post, fit's my riding style now. If anyone would like to try out the first seat I used, I'll send it for the cost of shipping, like new.
> 
> View attachment 1923837


That was the exact saddle I had before I had my last bad case of prostatitis. So it didn't work for me. Even though I thought it was one of the most comfortable saddles I ever used.

I had that one and the gel version on a second bike, it was so good I thought, I bought 2. Bearing in mind I had about 30 + years riding with whatever seat I cared to use before that with no real issues. However, getting older and all that I endeavoured to find a comfortable seat, and also one that was well designed, which I thought the SMP achieved. The last big 3 hour ride I went out on with the SMP though I came home and shortly after had a very nasty flare up of prostatitis. Went to the doctors and after some heavy medication and rest it eventually cleared but took some considerable time, it was a painful experience. Since that day I no longer want to take any risks with anything near my prostate area. And even though the SMP has a channel they still sit in that area because they go through the legs and have a nose. I must have went through 10 - 30 seats before I actually settled on the SMP as being my favourite so after my protatitis I was extremely sad to have to look for yet another, but I also want to avoid anything like that happening again. I'm not fully used to the noseless yet but at least the noseless saddle I am now trying doesn't go between the legs at all, or put any pressure near that area.

People can say everyone is different but the fact is most bike saddles go through the legs even well designed ones like the SMP and put pressure near the prostate area, even with a channel or their claimed designed on the body sales pitch. Unless you have a totally noseless saddle you will not avoid it. I'm glad people can ride any saddles and have no issues, I did as well for many years. But since having issues with my prostate it something I personally want to avoid and I would just hope others never get the same issues either.


----------

